# Boots 1000mg omega 3 fish oil capsules



## Positivity Now (Apr 9, 2012)

Can you please tell me whether it's safe to take Boots 1000mg omega 3 fish oil capsules when pregnant. It says on the packet, always ask your pharmacist or doctorbefore taking these when pregnant.

Thanks very much


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

As far as I can tell they contain DHA, EPA and vitamin E and will be fine to take if you want to. Do inform your midwife/ GP if you are taking anything in pregnancy.


----------

